# Core i5 750 or Core i7 920



## josh088

I am looking to build a new computer and saw Microcenter is running a special on both of these processors.

i5 750 for $150
i7 920 for $200

Is the $50 difference in price on this plus the additional money on the motherboard worth getting the i7 over the i5?

The unit will be used for for video editing type applications than gaming applications.

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Bodaggit23

Yes, it's worth it. The i5 does not Hypterthread, and 1156
motherboards only run Dual Channel RAM.

You can find reasonable 1366 motherboards for around $150.


----------



## josh088

Thanks for the advice, I appreciate it.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Np. There's nothing wrong with the 1156 i5/i7 stuff, but you're not going to save enough money, in my opinion, to sacrifice the performance and future upgrade ability.


----------



## 87dtna

Bodaggit23 said:


> Yes, it's worth it. The i5 does not Hypterthread, and 1156
> motherboards only run Dual Channel RAM.
> 
> You can find reasonable 1366 motherboards for around $150.



Depends on what you are using the PC for.

Triple channel memory is more expensive, and 1366 motherboards are more expensive.  It's not just the cost of the CPU.

Honestly, for an I5 vs I7 system you are looking at atleast $200 more for the I7....and 99% of people would never fully use the power of an I5 setup.

And where are you finding a decent 1366 board for $150?  Yeah right, try $250.  The cheapest crap 1366 motherboard on newegg right now is $170.  It's $150 for a decent 1156 motherboard.

Take a look at a direct comparison of the I5 750 vs the I7 920-

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/default.aspx?p=109&p2=47

The I5 beats the I7 in a lot of benchmarks, and when it looses it's almost never by much.  It's also apparently a better gaming CPU.


----------



## josh088

87dtna said:


> Depends on what you are using the PC for.
> 
> Triple channel memory is more expensive, and 1366 motherboards are more expensive.  It's not just the cost of the CPU.
> 
> Honestly, for an I5 vs I7 system you are looking at atleast $200 more for the I7....and 99% of people would never fully use the power of an I5 setup.
> 
> And where are you finding a decent 1366 board for $150?  Yeah right, try $250.  The cheapest crap 1366 motherboard on newegg right now is $170.  It's $150 for a decent 1156 motherboard.
> 
> Take a look at a direct comparison of the I5 750 vs the I7 920-
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/default.aspx?p=109&p2=47
> 
> The I5 beats the I7 in a lot of benchmarks, and when it looses it's almost never by much.  It's also apparently a better gaming CPU.




Thanks for the input as well. I have spent most of my un-productive afternoon at work doing research and as you said it looks like at least $200 more for the i7 system. I'm leaning towards staying with the i5 and purchasing better parts to go around that as opposed to cheaper parts with the i7.


----------



## 87dtna

josh088 said:


> Thanks for the input as well. I have spent most of my un-productive afternoon at work doing research and as you said it looks like at least $200 more for the i7 system. I'm leaning towards staying with the i5 and purchasing better parts to go around that as opposed to cheaper parts with the i7.



I honestly think that would be the better way to go.

Great motherboard here-

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128400


I'm a big fan of gigabyte and ASRock boards, but you can't beat gigabyte's quality.

I'm building an I5 system myself.  Got the CPU and ram, just need a mobo.  I think I'm gonna go with either that gigabyte or this board-

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157172

It was $140 yesterday.


----------



## Hass

I was going to build a lynnfield system previously, until newegg was running great promo on AMD+mainboards combos.
so i picked up a 965 and some mainboard... forget the model.

saved me ~$200 versus a lynnfield setup (~400 versus 920)

I am losing performance, but... for the money I saved i can live with that.
But then, considering I went out and bought a mega cooler, 6 scythe ultra hazes... meh. the extra money spent on cooling doesnt quite make sense though. ;p


----------



## ScottALot

Really, the i5 is great and will remain great for a while because it's one of those all-around exceptional pieces of engineering. The i7, however, will set you back a good amount of money, and it will outperform any CPU because of hyperthreading, etc... and it will remain a top-of-the-line CPU until who knows when.


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

87dtna said:


> I honestly think that would be the better way to go.
> 
> Great motherboard here-
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128400
> 
> 
> I'm a big fan of gigabyte and ASRock boards, but you can't beat gigabyte's quality.
> 
> I'm building an I5 system myself.  Got the CPU and ram, just need a mobo.  I think I'm gonna go with either that gigabyte or this board-
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157172
> 
> It was $140 yesterday.



*Pssst* _Gigabyte_


----------



## 87dtna

Stoic Sentinel said:


> *Pssst* _Gigabyte_





LOL, thanks


----------



## ScottALot

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...cm_re=1156_Motherboard-_-13-131-404-_-Product ?


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

ScottALot said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...cm_re=1156_Motherboard-_-13-131-404-_-Product ?



Lol, I was just picking from the one _he_ picked out, but it looks like that ASUS will do the trick quite nicely as well.


----------



## 87dtna

No way, that asus is not worth it compared to the ones I linked too.  First off, the second x16 slot is only 4x.  And secondly, that board only supports Xfire anyway not SLI + Xfire.  And third, I've never liked the Bios layout of ANY asus board I've owned.


----------



## ScottALot

I thought I made a good choice... go away.

LMAO, sometimes the board looks so good, the eyecandy draws me from the specs.


----------



## Jet

87dtna said:


> And where are you finding a decent 1366 board for $150?  Yeah right, try $250.  The cheapest crap 1366 motherboard on newegg right now is $170.  It's $150 for a decent 1156 motherboard.



I can't wait to prove you wrong. 

I paid $118 for the ASRock X58 Extreme (Open Box)--Tomshardware's best buy for an X58 board, picked up an i7 920 for $200 (Microcenter), 6GB of DDR3 1600 for $115--not much more, if at all, than an i5 build.


----------



## Jamin43

Jet said:


> I can't wait to prove you wrong.
> 
> I paid $118 for the ASRock X58 Extreme (Open Box)--Tomshardware's best buy for an X58 board, picked up an i7 920 for $200 (Microcenter), 6GB of DDR3 1600 for $115--not much more, if at all, than an i5 build.



Nice score - especially on that MOBO.


----------



## 87dtna

Jet said:


> I can't wait to prove you wrong.
> 
> I paid $118 for the ASRock X58 Extreme (Open Box)--Tomshardware's best buy for an X58 board, picked up an i7 920 for $200 (Microcenter), 6GB of DDR3 1600 for $115--not much more, if at all, than an i5 build.



hahaha

First, open box is not a ''deal''.  You get no warranty besides DOA, and it usually doesn't include accesories.  It's a crap shoot.  That board is normally $170 at newegg for new retail.
Second, you think the Asrock X58 extreme is a good quality board?  Think again.  Thats the low end of 1366 boards.  I like ASrock boards, but you CANNOT buy their lowest end boards, you have to get atleast mid range to get a decent asrock board.
What brand DDR3?  What timings?


----------



## Bodaggit23

87dtna said:


> The I5 beats the I7 in a lot of benchmarks, and when it looses it's almost never by much.  It's also apparently a better gaming CPU.



Better gaming cpu? Can you run two gpu's @16x on a P55 motherboard?...

My point is, yes, you could save a couple hundred dollars on a $1000+ build, but at this price point, why?...


----------



## 87dtna

I'm building my I5 system for around $600.


----------



## josh088

I didn't expect this to turn into such a lively debate, thanks for the input everyone!


----------



## Jet

87dtna said:


> hahaha
> 
> First, open box is not a ''deal''.  You get no warranty besides DOA, and it usually doesn't include accesories.  It's a crap shoot.  That board is normally $170 at newegg for new retail.
> Second, you think the Asrock X58 extreme is a good quality board?  Think again.  Thats the low end of 1366 boards.  I like ASrock boards, but you CANNOT buy their lowest end boards, you have to get atleast mid range to get a decent asrock board.
> What brand DDR3?  What timings?



Thank you for your concern. I'll post in a few days...

And, regarding your concern about ASRock's board--it's made by ASUS, has an 8 phase power supply (all the other boards in tomshardware's comparison had 6 or less except the ASRock and ASUS boards), and was routinely in the upper half of their comparisons.


----------



## Bodaggit23

87dtna said:


> I'm building my I5 system for around $600.



Post that build...I'll bet it's not a scratch build. 

Sure, you could build it for that if you used parts you already have...


----------



## Jet

Bodaggit23 said:


> Post that build...I'll bet it's not a scratch build.
> 
> Sure, you could build it for that if you used parts you already have...



I built an i7 build from scratch, minus a few parts:

i7 920 -- $200 -- Microcenter
ASRock X58 Extreme -- $118 -- Newegg
OCZ DDR3 1600 6GB -- $115 after MIR -- Newegg
Corsair H50 -- $55 -- Frys
Antec 300 -- $25 after MIR -- Frys
OCZ ModXStream 500w -- $40 after MIR -- Microcenter

Hard drives -- lying around
CD/DVD rom drive -- lying around

So, except for the last two items (could have gotten a 500GB for $34 and a DVD Burner for $25), the total is $553 -- more like $595 after tax. If you add in the hard drive/DVD, you could get right around $650ish for a complete i7 build...minus the graphics card. I coulda risked it an got a GTS 250 for $40 if I had wanted to bad enough .


----------



## 87dtna

Bodaggit23 said:


> Post that build...I'll bet it's not a scratch build.
> 
> Sure, you could build it for that if you used parts you already have...



Well, most of the stuff I bought it used though.  but...

I5 750 cpu + G.Skill Trident 2x2gb DDR3-2000- $165
Spending around $125-150 for mobo, don't have one yet
Two seagate 500gb 7200.11's- $110
DVD burners- $40
Antec 200 case-$45
OCZ 700w PSU- $10 from a friend, had to fix the switch but works fine now
GTX260 c216- $110
And if you want to count it, $55 for a TRUE cpu cooler

Thats around $650 or so including a nice GPU and awesome CPU cooler.  If I wasn't setting up a raid 0 on nice decently fast HDD's that would keep me at $600 like I stated.  If you take out the CPU cooler and GPU, and compare it to Jet's list, I'm under $500.  Thats all including shipping and tax, I am re-using parts from other PC's but I listed what I payed for them.  The largest expenses spared was the CPU/ram and the PSU.  I got exceptionally good deals on those that you don't see everyday.  Also got a good deal on the gtx260.  There's my scratch build for ya.  

Jet sounds like your system is gonna have a huge bottleneck in the hard drive area.


----------



## josh088

So i think I have decided on this memory: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231275

and this board: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128400

to go with the i5


----------



## 87dtna

Excellent choice on the board.  Memory...ehh, I would get better stuff.  I know it's a little more $ but you won't regret getting these-

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231279


Oh actually just a couple more bucks will get you CL7 memory, thats not bad-

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231276


----------



## Jet

87dtna said:


> Jet sounds like your system is gonna have a huge bottleneck in the hard drive area.



I believe that this is going to far--lets just cut this nonsense out while we're still ahead . You got a killer deal for what you needed (a fast, cheap and powerful gaming rig), and I got a killer deal for what I needed (a Folding@home powerhouse for as cheap as possible).

josh088--you might also want to check this out:

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ddr3-4gb-p55,2462.html

as well as this:



> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/memory-scaling-i7,2325-11.html]
> High End Memory Is Not Worth The Money
> 
> The results are obvious: going from one memory speed to the next, e.g. from DDR3-1066 to 1333, does not provide major benefits. Even the replacement of slow DDR3-800 RAM by DDR3-1600 memory will mostly yield disappointing results. While the performance advantage is measurable, it is never noticeable.
> 
> Exceptions, however, do exist. Compressing files with WinRAR is significantly quicker on fast, low latency DDR3-1600 RAM. Some applications, such as games, can at least take minor advantage of the upgraded memory horsepower.
> High End Memory Is Not Worth The Money
> 
> What If?
> 
> In this light, we decided to add a few more benchmark results at overclocked processor speeds. We decided to accelerate the CPU by one clock speed increment, which reflects exactly what happens if you decide to purchase a faster processor instead of high performance memory.
> 
> Click here for all faster CPU benchmarks results.
> 
> As you will see, a higher CPU clock speed typically provides better performance in most of the benchmarks—but not in all of them.
> 
> Memory Recommendation
> 
> Knowing all of these results, it is obvious that highest speed DDR3 memory only makes sense for serious enthusiasts, or for those with unlimited budgets. Everyone else should focus on mainstream clock speeds of DDR3-1066 or DDR3-1333, and go for a trustworthy brand and the quickest timings their budget allows.


----------



## Bodaggit23

87dtna said:


> Well, most of the stuff I bought it used though.  but...
> There's my scratch build for ya.



You're just arguing/bragging and completely missing my point. 

We're all glad you got a phenomenal deal on your particular parts, but
that's no standard for what anyone can get the parts for...


----------



## 87dtna

Bodaggit23 said:


> You're just arguing/bragging and completely missing my point.
> 
> We're all glad you got a phenomenal deal on your particular parts, but
> that's no standard for what anyone can get the parts for...



Hmm yeah ok you gonna say the same thing to Jet?  no.

You asked for my setup, I gave it to you.


----------



## 87dtna

Jet said:


> josh088--you might also want to check this out:
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ddr3-4gb-p55,2462.html
> 
> as well as this:




I don't really get why you posted the link.  Look at the bandwidth testings, they are al within .15 GB/s or so of each other.  You will never notice that much difference.  Unless your point is that it doesn't matter what ram you get?


----------



## Jet

87dtna said:


> I don't really get why you posted the link.  Look at the bandwidth testings, they are al within .15 GB/s or so of each other.  You will never notice that much difference.  Unless your point is that it doesn't matter what ram you get?



My point would be it doesn't matter as much what ram you get as some other things (processor cooling, etc).


----------



## 87dtna

Jet said:


> My point would be it doesn't matter as much what ram you get as some other things (processor cooling, etc).



I agree, it doesn't make whole lot of difference.  But for $9 more, ram with CL7 might as well be had over CL8 ram.  It's simply better quality, not all about speed.


----------



## mtb211

i had the same dilemma, i really wanted the i7 becuase of the try channel, wanted to say i was cool and i had try channel, i would of paid about 250 more with the i7, so when i got my i5, i was astonished how gd quick it was, the hyperthreading thing.. i dunno my pentium D was hyperthreading i think, i have noticed a huge upgrade from my C2d


----------



## mtb211

lol tri excuse me


----------



## 87dtna

Yeah like I said 99% of people will never use the potential of an I5 let alone an I7.  You may only call it $200-250 to a $1000 build, but it's a completely unnecessary $200-250.  In case you haven't checked, $250 is 1/4 of $1000 and nearly a week's wage to some people.


----------



## Jet

87dtna said:


> Yeah like I said 99% of people will never use the potential of an I5 let alone an I7.  You may only call it $200-250 to a $1000 build, but it's a completely unnecessary $200-250.  In case you haven't checked, $250 is 1/4 of $1000 and nearly a week's wage to some people.



Exactly--the i5 is plenty powerful enough for just about everything. Personally, I needed the i7's hyperthreading for Folding@home--otherwise, I would have gotten something cheaper.


----------



## Bodaggit23

*****************************************************
Core i7 = $1231.90
After Rebates $1181.90

Intel Core i7-920 Bloomfield 2.66GHz $288.99 

Foxconn FlamingBlade GTI $154.99 

OCZ Gold 6GB (3 x 2GB) DDR3 1600 $149.99
($119.99 Rebate) 

CORSAIR CMPSU-850TX $139.99
($119.99 Rebate)

SAPPHIRE Vapor-X Radeon HD 4890 1GB $194.99 

Western Digital Caviar Black 500GB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache $69.99 

COOLER MASTER HAF 922 $99.98 

LG Black CD/DVD Burner $27.99 

Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit $104.99

*****************************************************
Core i5 = $1037.90
After Rebate = $987.90

Intel Core i5-750 Lynnfield 2.66GHz $199.99 

Foxconn P55MX $89.99

OCZ Gold 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3 1600 $109.99
($79.99 after Rebate)

CORSAIR CMPSU-850TX $139.99
($119.99 Rebate)

SAPPHIRE Vapor-X Radeon HD 4890 1GB $194.99 

Western Digital Caviar Black 500GB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache $69.99 

COOLER MASTER HAF 922 $99.98 

LG Black CD/DVD Burner $27.99 

Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit $104.99

*****************************************************

Same components except board and cpu for a grand difference of $194 after rebates. 
And this was the cheapest 1156 board I could find. 

Now, how long do you think this build will last before it's not competitive?
Wait, we all use them past their prime don't we...

How long did you last computer last? 3 years? 

$194.00 divided by 1080 days (3 years) = $.18 per day.
Are you willing to pay an extra $.18 per day for a better build?
That will that much more future proof? The 1156 has handicaps, 
lets face it. It may not be apparent yet, but it's coming. 

Just some food for thought, about your "20% of the whole build" buisiness.


----------



## Jamin43

Bodaggit23 said:


> How long did you last computer last? 3 years?
> 
> .



Don't sell yourself short there.  I just got done breathing new life into my old Pentium 4 with a Fresh install of Windows XP.  Never hurts to have an old clunker around as a backup to be able to get online if you ever need to.


----------



## 87dtna

You include the hefty mail in rebate on the ram for the I7 build, but not the I5?  hmm yeah where's your bias?
Throw that in and you are at $194, much closer to the $200-250 I said before.  Plus, that 1366 motherboard JUST became available.  Just earlier yesterday the cheapest 1366 board on newegg was $170.  Thats $16 more, and now you're up to $210.  Thats more than 20% anyway, when I made that statement.
You can break it down to ''per day'' all you want.  You aren't going to be paying for the build per day, it's all one lump sum at the beginning.  I could pick apart your setup too and tell you that you could have gotten better components in your setup for .xx per day as well.  But thats just retarded logic.


----------



## Bodaggit23

87dtna said:


> You include the hefty mail in rebate on the ram for the I7 build, but not the I5?  hmm yeah where's your bias?
> Throw that in and you are at $194, much closer to the $200-250 I said before.  Plus, that 1366 motherboard JUST became available.  Just earlier yesterday the cheapest 1366 board on newegg was $170.  Thats $16 more, and now you're up to $210.  Thats more than 20% anyway, when I made that statement.
> You can break it down to ''per day'' all you want.  You aren't going to be paying for the build per day, it's all one lump sum at the beginning.  I could pick apart your setup too and tell you that you could have gotten better components in your setup for .xx per day as well.  But thats just retarded logic.



My mistake on the rebate, post fixed. 

Look, you can call me retarded all day long, but from my perspective, it's worth the extra couple hundred dollars for the 1366 platform.


----------



## 87dtna

I said your logic was retarded in that one instance not you, there's a difference.


----------



## Gooberman

For gaming i5, for video editing it's i7. So which ever you do more go with it, very simple


----------



## Bodaggit23

Gooberman said:


> For gaming i5, for video editing it's i7. So which ever you do more go with it, very simple



Why recommend a P55 chipset for gaming?


----------



## 87dtna

Bodaggit23 said:


> Why recommend a P55 chipset for gaming?



There's nothing wrong with it at all.  8x/8x has a 1-2% drop in performance, and thats if you are crossfiring 5870's.  Even 4x/4x only has a 5-6% decrease in performance compared to 16x/16x, and again thats if you are using very powerful cards only.
Single still runs at 16x, and if you have a good enough single card you won't have any problems anyway.


----------



## Bodaggit23

87dtna said:


> There's nothing wrong with it at all.  8x/8x has a 1-2% drop in performance, and thats if you are crossfiring 5870's.  Even 4x/4x only has a 5-6% decrease in performance compared to 16x/16x, and again thats if you are using very powerful cards only.
> Single still runs at 16x, and if you have a good enough single card you won't have any problems anyway.



But why specifically point out a limited platform for gaming, when the X58 is a much more obvious choice for gamers and multiple GPU's?

You just stated yourself the decrease in performance...


----------



## mtb211

Wait, so when you SLI your cards, the second card runs at x8? hmmm I was thinking about getting a 25 inch monitor with 1920 res but I was going to buy a second gtx 260 , not im confused


----------



## Bodaggit23

mtb211 said:


> Wait, so when you SLI your cards, the second card runs at x8? hmmm I was thinking about getting a 25 inch monitor with 1920 res but I was going to buy a second gtx 260 , not im confused



Your particular board, yes, 16x or 8x/8x

Others with P55 boards are not so lucky. Some are 16x/4x


----------



## 87dtna

Bodaggit23 said:


> But why specifically point out a limited platform for gaming, when the X58 is a much more obvious choice for gamers and multiple GPU's?
> 
> You just stated yourself the decrease in performance...



OMG!!!!!!!!

Do you really think you are gonna notice 1-2%???  And this is when using 5870's, which almost no one is using, there will be 0% difference with gtx260's.

And most p55 boards have 8x/8x with SLI + crossfire capabilites.  The only ones that don't are crap boards that are under $140.


----------



## Bodaggit23

87dtna said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!
> most p55 boards have 8x/8x with SLI + crossfire capabilites.  The only ones that don't are crap boards that are under $140.



You're right. I changed my post, although I think you overstated about most boards
being both Crossfire and SLI.

Btw, you should relax a bit. This is an online forum, after all, not the world series.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

My brother was thinking about buying a Core i7 Processor but running his system with two monitors.  I told him to steer clear of Socket 1156 because of this.  There isn't anyway you could run two monitors off a Socket 1156 motherboard is there?


----------



## Bodaggit23

2048Megabytes said:


> My brother was thinking about buying a Core i7 Processor but running his system with two monitors.  I told him to steer clear of Socket 1156 because of this.  There isn't anyway you could run two monitors off a Socket 1156 motherboard is there?



Of course you could, why not?


----------



## bomberboysk

2048Megabytes said:


> My brother was thinking about buying a Core i7 Processor but running his system with two monitors.  I told him to steer clear of Socket 1156 because of this.  There isn't anyway you could run two monitors off a Socket 1156 motherboard is there?


Very easily.....almost every gpu made these days has dual outputs on it. Or in the case of the new ati cards with eyefinity you can run three cards, and soon on the pure displayport edition you can run six displays.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

I should have also specified that he wanted to run Scalable Link Interface (SLI).  The Socket 1156 motherboards have problems with Crossfire and SLI don't they?


----------



## Bodaggit23

2048Megabytes said:


> I should have also specified that he wanted to run Scalable Link Interface (SLI).  The Socket 1156 motherboards have problems with Crossfire and SLI don't they?



They don't have problems running multiple cards, the P55 chipset is just limited to 16 total PCI-E lanes.


----------



## 87dtna

2048Megabytes said:


> My brother was thinking about buying a Core i7 Processor but running his system with two monitors.  I told him to steer clear of Socket 1156 because of this.  There isn't anyway you could run two monitors off a Socket 1156 motherboard is there?



That has nothing to do with the motherboard, CPU, or socket type.  Thats all depends on the graphics card.



2048Megabytes said:


> I should have also specified that he wanted to run Scalable Link Interface (SLI).  The Socket 1156 motherboards have problems with Crossfire and SLI don't they?




No, not problems.  As Bodaggit mentioned the P55 chipset is limited to 16 lanes, so in SLI or crossfire it each 16x slot with run at 8x.  But this is no big deal at this time, because even the new powerhouse 5870 only looses 1-2% performance.  Any GTX 200 series or ATI 4000 series will not have any performance loss whatsoever at 8x.  Now, some P55 boards only have the second slot at 4x, and actually all the ones I've seen with 4x do NOT do SLI they only can do crossfire.  So just be careful when selecting a board.

If you have plenty of money to spend, just go 1366 I7.  For me and MANY others, I'd rather get the I5 and an 1156 board to save money and put it elsewhere in the system like a better GPU, PSU, or hard drives etc.  Because currently the I7 is overkill for 99% of applications, the I5 is still an awesome CPU and nothing AMD has currently will beat it.


----------

